# Anyone have any work done by Olhasso?



## Youngholster82 (Aug 7, 2017)

I stumbled upon this gunsmith online David Olhasso who works on Beretta's. Has anyone used him before? I was thinking about sending my px4 compact in for a trigger job and trijicon sights. I already have the D spring so I don't know if a "trigger job" would be worth it or not, since the d spring is included in his trigger job. 
As far as the sights go it says he "adjusts for windage using our test ammo." 
Am I better off with buying sights either trijicon or the ones beretta offers for the px4 compact carry, and taking it to local Jo Blow gunsmith? Or is worth the money to send it off to this guy? 
The same question for the trigger job. I already have the D spring, should I buy Beretta's Competition Trigger Group and have jo blow (or possibly myself) install? Or do y'all think this guys trigger job minus the d spring since I already have it is worth it?
Back to the sights. Which are better the ones beretta sells or the trijicons?

http://www.olhasso.com/PS/services.htm


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I have never had any contact with David Olhasso. My impression from posts on the berettaforum dot net is that he is well-regarded. You might try inquiring there. I did not realize he is still in business.


----------



## Youngholster82 (Aug 7, 2017)

pblanc said:


> I have never had any contact with David Olhasso. My impression from posts on the berettaforum dot net is that he is well-regarded. You might try inquiring there. I did not realize he is still in business.


Thanks man.


----------

